# Hello from Lancaster County, PA



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome. I grew up in Bucks county.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you can ask questions on this forum and get plenty of responses too.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome...you've come to a great site on the Internet for Bee info and good folks to interact with about beekeeping. Best wishes!


----------



## Farmsteader (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome Arlen, This Bee Source site is so Deep with Bee info that you can spend years reading through Threads and posts on and on, Good Luck and Ask away , this is a fine group , AJ and Denise


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Arlen, where is Rothsville in relationship to Lancaster. I just read an ad that there is a woodenware manufacturer in Lancaster PA. Another wonderful thing about Lancaster is that you can get the honey bottling jars there a without having to go thru a middleman.

I live on the edge.... 
.. 
.. 
.. 
of Harrisburg that is.... Welcome!!


----------

